# Job Death



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

How safe is our industry?

A construction foreman died Tuesday from injuries suffered in a fall while working to build a new power plant in Anchorage, according to the contractor in charge of the project. 



Paul Ackerman was working on the Southcentral Power Project site in Midtown, according to SNC-Lavalin, the Quebec-based contractor. Ackerman fell 17 feet from an elevated platform on Monday, the company said in a written statement.
Paramedics from the Anchorage Fire Department rushed to the job site at about 4:15 p.m., according to a department spokeswoman. The fire department could not discuss details of the injuries, the spokeswoman said. 

Ackerman, 47, died Tuesday at Alaska Regional Hospital, according to Lavalin.

http://www.adn.com/2012/03/07/2357410/worker-dies-in-fall-at-power-plant.html
Sucks having fellow workers killed on the job....

Read more here: http://www.adn.com/2012/03/07/2357410/worker-dies-in-fall-at-power-plant.html#storylink=cpy​


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> How safe is our industry?
> 
> A construction foreman died Tuesday from injuries suffered in a fall while working to build a new power plant in Anchorage, according to the contractor in charge of the project.
> 
> ...



That stinks looks like it was just before the end of the workday..


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Earlier on they flipped an 80 ton crane over - Only reason no one killed on that one was that it was after an eight hour day (subs work 8, we're 0n 10's). Crashed right where the subs normally work.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> Earlier on they flipped an 80 ton crane over - Only reason no one killed on that one was that it was after an eight hour day (subs work 8, we're 0n 10's). Crashed right where the subs normally work.



What were they moving with the crane?


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

They were running behind....so the just raised the outriggers and threw the pad supports up on the crane deck! 80 foot of squirt boom out and they tried to move it - complete lapse in judgement.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> They were running behind....so the just raised the outriggers and threw the pad supports up on the crane deck! 80 foot of squirt boom out and they tried to move it - complete lapse in judgement.


So they just did not follow procedure and moved it with out thinking it out.

Unfortunately we all make mistakes like that in the heat of the moment thankfully no one was hurt on that one..


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Been on jobs where people were killed before, but Paul was less than 20 feet away from us where he fell. Hits pretty close to home.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> Been on jobs where people were killed before, but Paul was less than 20 feet away from us where he fell. Hits pretty close to home.


I'm sorry to hear that ,Were you guys friends?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Was on a job when I was an apprentice where a guy died. Iron worker unloading I-beams from a delivery truck, someone screwed up, the guy fell and an I beam crushed his head.

I felt physically ill for several days, and it still doesn't get easier over time.

No one should get killed for a f**king building.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

double post - your server is lagging


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Rockyd said:


> Earlier on they flipped an 80 ton crane over - Only reason no one killed on that one was that it was after an eight hour day (subs work 8, we're 0n 10's). Crashed right where the subs normally work.


It's not the first time...It's happened on another one of their jobs I worked on here in BC - 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2008/07/16/bc-crane-accident-report.html . 

Killed a 22 year-old ironworker, and I
should point out the findings:



> The report cites a number of violations SNC-Lavalin Constructors (Pacific) Inc. made in relation to Slobodian's death.
> 
> The company failed to ensure that effective regular inspections were conducted, resulting in unsafe working habits and procedures with the crane, it says.
> 
> ...


Not one of the most pleasant companies to deal with, either.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

I've been on this job since August. I came to build a power house, but with them, I'm just building a paycheck. They've went through a three or four safety proctors and don't see it getting any better. Hoping spring brings work, set sail off from this one.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

just be careful bro. look up, look down, look all around, before you move.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe the world would come to realize how dangerous construction work is if we had a parade for evey worker that dies like the police do. I suspect we bury more than they do and there would be a lot more parades.
Of course police and fire fighters wear uniforms so their parades look much more impressive than a thousand guys in mack jackets, workboots and hardhats.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.wtop.com/?nid=220&sid=2784598


----------



## porkchop88 (May 19, 2008)

Can almost see the whole story behind this. So sad

http://www.buffalonews.com/city/communities/amherst/article761405.ece


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

It starts with someone on the ground saying Stop, Wait, don't do that. Anyone can do that you know, even if it's a different trade.

Elevated work platforms are more dangerous than people think. They're dangerous. You can crush your hands, pinch all manner of your body while moving, fall out (trip or whatever) and pendulum swing into something, so many things can go wrong.

Sometimes I'll ask a guy at the top of one what he'd do if his controls died. Some guys don't even carry a phone to get help (even if there's a manual realease to come down).

Some guys don't tie off. Or tie off to the structure and drive away.

Dangerous things those, especially because people drive them way too fast, too dumb, too over-confident.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> They were running behind....so the just raised the outriggers and threw the pad supports up on the crane deck! 80 foot of squirt boom out and they tried to move it - complete lapse in judgement.


Idiots.. Even I(non-crane operator) know you don't move a crane with the boom elevated. Morons.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

SNC Lavalin is getting raided by Canada's national police force as we speak::thumbup:

http://www.theprovince.com/news/Lavalin+headquarters+raided+RCMP/6454941/story.html


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mshea said:


> Maybe the world would come to realize how dangerous construction work is if we had a parade for evey worker that dies like the police do. I suspect we bury more than they do and there would be a lot more parades.
> Of course police and fire fighters wear uniforms so their parades look much more impressive than a thousand guys in mack jackets, workboots and hardhats.


That's a good idea right there


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

Mshea said:


> Maybe the world would come to realize how dangerous construction work is if we had a parade for evey worker that dies like the police do. I suspect we bury more than they do and there would be a lot more parades.
> Of course police and fire fighters wear uniforms so their parades look much more impressive than a thousand guys in mack jackets, workboots and hardhats.


Problem is, if I don't show up to work, I don't get paid. Also, I doubt that taxpayers will fly me across the country to one of these 'show of force' propaganda displays, nor should they be expected to.


----------

